# Bluff's Landing Marina



## SpiersATX (Mar 20, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a couple guides at Bluff's Landing Marina - my dad and i like to wade fish with artificial for trout, flounder and reds. Looking to book in the early summertime. - thanks in advance:fish:


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

Shayne Leach. Bar None Outfitters.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

David Rowsey is hard to beat wade fishing for big trout and reds!


----------



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

SpiersATX said:


> Can anyone recommend a couple guides at Bluff's Landing Marina - my dad and i like to wade fish with artificial for trout, flounder and reds. Looking to book in the early summertime. - thanks in advance:fish:


if you haven't settled on a guide look into Chad Peterek 361-920-3474


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2.. Peterek is good too.



Texas Outfitter said:


> David Rowsey is hard to beat wade fishing for big trout and reds!


----------



## ClarkBird (Feb 18, 2017)

John Mendleski


----------

